# Car Hire - Book in UK or Paphos?



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all,

We will need a hire car from circa 13th August for a couple of days to have a look around Paphos for a long term rental. We will then probably need a hire car on an ad hoc basis for a couple of days each time.

Is it cheaper to book in the UK or wait until I get to Paphos? If Paphos, can anyone recommend a local firm?

Thanks!


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Hi
We hired a car for our first 3 months through comparecarhire.co.uk it worked out much cheaper but it was winter rates. The problem with renting for say 3 or 4 days is that you are charged for and given a full tank of fuel and if you don't use it there is no refund. Also take out the excess insurance in the uk before you arrive it's much cheaper. Martin Lewis holiday tips is a good site for advice.


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

I would wait until you arrive in Paphos and then speak to the various hire firms (there are plenty around) to get the best deal - always haggle on prices.

On the Tombs Of The Kings road I can recommend Koursaros Cars (Chris and Miranda Car Rental) for short term hires as you are looking for.

They have a website that you can view here

If you contact them and mention the website they will usually do you a better deal 

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We will need a hire car from circa 13th August for a couple of days to have a look around Paphos for a long term rental. We will then probably need a hire car on an ad hoc basis for a couple of days each time.
> 
> ...


Hi Jammydodger63,

Wherever we travelled with my husband we always rented a car online in advance. It was handy because we picked it up at the airport when we arrived so didn't have to waste money on expensive transfer from the airport. It gives you a peace of mind and most of the time better prices. When we first came to Cyprus just to have a look around we did it like this and it was perfect. Local firms are good but we prefer bigger companies. Local companies don't always mean lower prices. 

I hope I could help.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your tips and advice!

Steve - I've looked at Koursaros Cars and they look pretty reasonable. It's unclear if the full insurance is included in the price (one 1 page it says it is / on another it says it's 10 euro per day?).

Tanager - your website link is very informative too (car hire aside), my husband is a history tutor & will find the places of interest etc very useful


----------



## stevedb45 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Thanks everyone for your tips and advice!
> 
> Steve - I've looked at Koursaros Cars and they look pretty reasonable. It's unclear if the full insurance is included in the price (one 1 page it says it is / on another it says it's 10 euro per day?).


The full insurance is included in the price - if you visit or call ask for George, mention the website and you will get a good full inclusive deal that suits


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Cheers Steve - will do!


----------

